# Bringing puppy home



## KathCott (Mar 13, 2015)

Went to see Ridley yesterday who is now 6 weeks old and his breeder said we could take him home next week at 7 weeks old! Is this normal? She said she was going on holiday (although there would be someone there to look after him while she was away) but said that the puppies are well ready to go to their homes. Just wondering if anyone else had brought their puppy home before the recommended 8 weeks? Spent some time with him whilst we were there and he is certainly a character!


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

I was stunned to hear that the puppies destined to be seeing eye dogs go to their foster families at seven weeks. It must mean that from a physical health point it is ok. The foster families though are really experienced, well trained, puppy people so from a psychological point of view they might be able to make up for what the puppies would miss from their mum's and littermates. All this to say though it is not advisable, it might not hurt.

He is gorgeous!


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

I think it is better to wait until 8 weeks so that they can learn bite inhibition from their litter mates.


----------



## emjon123 (Apr 9, 2013)

I wouldn't want to take a puppy home at 7 weeks, I actually think 8 is still too young, although can understand the reasons for leaving at 8 weeks.

Other people who have more experience than me would be better advising though. 

Your pup is adorable.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

8 weeks is most often the age quotes as being the best time to take pups home...
B 8 weeks they will be fully weaned and will benefit from the opportunity to have more individual attention, socialization and bond with their new family.
Often puppies are effectively weaned by 6 weeks - their mum does not want to feed them - she may stand for them to have a quick suckle but will rapidly move away. The puppies are being fed 4 or 5 times a day by the breeder. They play with their litter mates and enjoy as much attention as the breeder can give them.
It seems to me that what is best in your pup's case depends on how good you think the set up is with the breeder. Obviously she has weaned the pups off mum, so they are not learning from mum any more.
What is the litter status? how many other pups and when are they going home? Are the pups being crate trained with the breeder? What sort of program of socializing these little pups does the breeder have? Are the pups in the kitchen, spending time in the lounge, hearing the hoover, washing machine, radio and tv? Are they being regularly handled? Do they have the opportunity to explore outside? Do they have contact with any of the breeders adult dog?
If you bring your pup home early. You will need to constantly remember that he is a real baby. He will need 18-20 hours of sleep in 24. He will not be able to hold his bladder for long when awake and he should definitely still be on 4 small meals a day. Just because you bring him home early does not mean that you can start his vaccinations early. Leave it until he is at least 9 weeks old.
For me, if you feel that you can give the pup all that he needs and you are not confident he is getting it with his breeder bring him home. But ask some searching questions.


----------



## Janey153 (Mar 26, 2015)

Sweet photos! My breeder had said that my pup could come home as soon as he is stop feeding from mum, I think at 7 weeks. I think that's too early and as I'll be away at that time we have agreed to pick him up the following week. I would imagine, from what Ive read and with no experience whatsoever, that they need as much time to learn from their mum and litter mates as is possible.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

My Dad used to breed GSDs and GRs, once the bitch has decided she doesn't want to feed the pups she generally doesn't want to be around them - those scratchy nails and needle sharp teeth near tender teats  . You might imagine that she would happily snuggle her 7 week old puppies, but in my experience they get increasingly grumpy and desperate to be away from them. We used to find that some of the younger bitches who were gentle types would play with young pups, but as a breeder you have to carefully monitor these interactions because puppies can easily be bundled by over zealous puppy sitters.
Litters of pups do play and interact and snuggle together. But if the other pups in the litter are going home at 7 weeks, then little to be gained by staying.


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Chance was born in my friends house so I had the honour of seeing the pups on the day they were born up until they left home. Their mum was a lovely mother - but by the time they went to their homes she was fed up of them and her main interest was in their food when they were fed 

I did bring her home before 8 weeks - but she is in the unique position of still seeing her mum most days  her morning routine with her loving mum used to be her roughly turning her over and checking she had washed her vital bits after which she generally ignored her until the next morning.


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

When we got our Max I was happy to meet both her mum and dad on site. At one point the breeder told the big dogs they could "go upstairs" and they both shot out and up the stairs. For a long time I thought it was because they were so well trained but eventually I realized they were so done with all the puppies swinging from their ears.


----------



## KathCott (Mar 13, 2015)

Thanks so much for your advice. The breeder said he was already fully weaned and mum came in whilst we were there and didn't seem to want much to do with the pups although there were going mad for her! There were 8 pups altogether and some are going home at 7 weeks. They seem to be well socialised pups and Ridley was more than confident in himself! I've arranged to collect him next Tuesday and am nervous to say the least! I've ordered him a SnugglePuppie which has a 'real feel' heartbeat so hopefully that will give him some comfort.


----------

